# Best duty weapon and why?



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

What are the best service weapons out there and why?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You should add the other option


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

I like the sig I've been carrying the 226 for about 13 years first in 9mm then in 40cal. I can't say I have anything to compare it too other than a ruger 38 special. The sig is a great on duty gun because their is no safety to worry about and the decock lever is a good idea. Your probably going to like whatever weapon you carry and get used to.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 6, 2004)

Can't vote on what you have. I prefer the .45 ACP overall, but for LE work on the streets, the Glock 22 or Sig 226 .40 would be the way to go for sheer firepower. 
Actually, I might even say the .357 Sig would be the round of choice.

Too bad the departments don't leave it up to the individual officer


----------



## SUOKKO (Nov 30, 2006)

I really like the Glock 22 but the 23 is clearly better for concealment purposes.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have carried 3 different firearms for three different departments in my 14 years:

1) S&W 5906
2) Beretta 92FS
3) Glock 22

My vote: Hands down- The Glock 22

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I like the ones that make big holes and stops the threat...


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

I used to carry the Sig 220 .45cal and currently carry the Glock 23. Both are excellent weapons. Only thing I didn't like about the Sig was the low capacity. If I had to pick one over the other, I guess I would go with the Glock strictly because of the higher capacity.



USMCMP5811 said:


> I don't like Glocks, the slide always bites the top of my hand every timeI fire one. :sb:


</IMG>
Dicky,
Sounds like a personal problem!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

For glock on duty i like the 22, i have a 23 and they are great for off-duty/conc. But the sigs are great!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

All of the weapons you list are excellent pistols; it would pretty much come down to personal taste, rather than any pistol being quantifiably "better". It's sort of like asking "what car is better and why?" Example : the Glock 23 is smaller then the Sig 226 or 220 hence it would be more suited for plainclothes or off-duty carry. 

People seem to be hung up on magazine capacity, which even for "on-duty" purposes has a lot less meaning then people realize. Most gunfights are spontaneous events, occurring at night or low-light, and are 2-4 rounds in 2-3 seconds. Having a pistol with six, seven, ten or thirty rounds matters less then making those rounds COUNT. As police officer we are always reacting to a threat, so recognizing that threat and responding appropriately is key. Speed and shot placement is far more important in stopping a threat then spraying and praying. If the weapon is reliable, easy to operate, and reasonably accurate, then everything else is a matter of taste.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Well put Killjoy. I am in favor of the sig 226. I carried a glock 23 and also a sig pro 2340. The glock is nice but the sig seems that much more accurate.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

It is QUALITY, not quantity. I carry H&K USP .45 compact. Cops need to worry how to stop the threat, not how to scare him. Who cares if you have if you have 25 rounds or 50?? I want to hit what I'm aiming at......so practice. Practice on your own, in combat scenarios and most of all...........REGULARLY!!!! Accept no substitute.........45 caliber!!!! All the men in WWII couldn't be wrong!

Sorry, that was my off duty. I carry, and love the Sig 226 on duty. Simple, easy to operate and (most important) very accurate. I just wish we carried H&K on duty........there is NO substitute.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Opster,
> 
> Just because you have manicured girly hands that fit around a Glock, doesn't make it a better weapon..... :mrgreen:


:L: Pretty funny Dick! Hey, your hands have to look nice when handing out all those tickets.


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

Since we're on the topic, are most departments carrying AR's or shotguns?


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

HPD104 said:


> Since we're on the topic, are most departments carrying AR's or shotguns?


We have both.

I vote for the GLOCk 22 -15 round mag longer barrel that the 23.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

FYI:

An inanimate object cannot be accurate...accuracy is dependant upon the skill of the user. Inanimate objects are characterized by "precision": one firearm may be more precise in tolerances than another.

Not a criticism, see the confusion over clips/magazines and pleading innocent/not guilty...

</IMG>


----------



## BSP4141 (Jun 16, 2006)

The Best Duty Weapon Is Carried By Us At The School Police, It Is Comprised Of A Pair Of Chain Handcuffs


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

> The Best Duty Weapon Is Carried By Us At The School Police, It Is Comprised Of A Pair Of Chain Handcuffs


A set of nickle plated brass-knuckles.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Glock 22C


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

six shot single action 45cal. colt peace maker with a eight inch barrel. Good enough for texas rangers. You can also use it as a baton. Gets some weight off your duty belt, so you can carry cell phones and GPS.


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Colt or Springfield Armory 1911 .45, or give me back the old wheel gun Model 65 .357


----------

